# TORONTO | Form Condos | 51m | 14 fl | T/O



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://urbantoronto.ca/forum/thread...1m-14s-tridel-architectsalliance.19636/page-8


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

This one flew under the radar but it's an awesome bit of infill.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

isaidso said:


> This one flew under the radar but it's an awesome bit of infill.


I have a feeling that the glazing will be of quality.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

@Automation_Gallery


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*26/04/19*










Posted by Red Mars

https://urbantoronto.ca/forum/threa...m-14s-tridel-architectsalliance.19636/page-14
https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1326022/form-condos-toronto-canada


----------

